# node14 not supported for FreeBSD



## PMc (Jul 14, 2020)

After upgrading the ports from quarterly, I found that node-13 was replaced by node-14, and, consequentially, things ceased to work.
Some investigation lead to the result: node-14 is not supported for FreeBSD, node-13 is the highest. But node-13 had been removed from ports. :/

I am undecided on what all this is actually about - I have no idea what this crap actually does, but i am wondering why these folks tend to produce separate packages for each and every kind of OS, each and every of their version and each and every of the node versions (which results in at least a cubic dimension of produced crap),

And I'm wondering why one couldn't simply download a kind of "source" package and then build it locally for the proper version needed.
But then, the problem is: there can be no _source_, because *there is* *nothing that gets compiled*. Those "node" folks tend to talk about thing being "compiled" all the time, but that's just because they have no clue whatsoever about actually compiling something. With that node stuff there is nothing that gets compiled, all that happens is some javascript being mangled around - and that is, after all, an interpreted language anyway.


----------



## rootbert (Jul 14, 2020)

hm, have you tried to get that stuff running with node12? Its supported longer than node13 ... node12 has EOL in 2022. You could also try to work with an svn snapshot from ports and try to build node13, or if you have not removed the pkg from distfiles folder try to install it that way


----------



## PMc (Jul 14, 2020)

rootbert said:


> hm, have you tried to get that stuff running with node12? Its supported longer than node13 ...



Sure, that's what I'm currently doing!



> node12 has EOL in 2022.



Not really that long:

```
$ pkg info --pkg-message node12
node12-12.18.2_1:
On install:
Note: If you need npm (Node Package Manager), please install www/npm.

Always:
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Uses Python 2.7 which is EOLed upstream.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2020-12-31.
```



> You could also try to work with an svn snapshot from ports and try to build node13, or if you have not removed the pkg from distfiles folder try to install it that way



Well, I would rather try to understand what these folks with their distributions are actually doing there - because that is application specific stuff, so better to hack only that than to hack base or ports for the whole system.


----------

